# Changing tubes/bands



## Medley (Sep 22, 2013)

Don't know slingshots at all really, trying to learn. I am getting ready to buy my first sling shot, and I am leaning towards a pocket predator ranger or seal.

Somebody please help me decide a couple of things. I am heavy in archery, and have a 29" draw. I'm assuming that I will want to shoot the SS with a similar anchor, resulting in a similar draw.

With that said, is there a certain length of tube/band that I want to get?

I am leaning towards tubes. Are they easier to install/swap on a predator than bands would be?

Also, is it difficult to get tubes pre-made to length with pouches installed? Literally slip on and ready to go?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

You might take a look at my YouTube channel. -- Tex


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

Q1. With that said, is there a certain length of tube/band that I want to get?

-The length of the tubes/bands is determined by how much stretch you want. The more you stretch them, the 'faster' they will shoot (rather higher performance) however the trade off is band life (counted by the number of shots). Only you can decide what length is right, If you've got an objective in mind: "I want a hunting slingshot for 12mm lead and a 29" draw, what tubes would you reccomend?" or "I want a garden plinker for 16mm marbles and a 29" draw, what tubes would you reccomend?" You will no doubt get a range of opinions. The key is knowing what you want, and asking the right question/s.

Q2. I am leaning towards tubes. Are they easier to install/swap on a predator than bands would be?

-Tieing/re-tieing flatbands seems difficult or a lot of work, but after a while you get fairly quick at it. I think it's more about have the right 'tools': small rubber bands, a loop of fine 'thread' plus a pair of sissors..

I'd like to remind you of my previous 'answer' you can have a long life flatband if desired.

However NOTHING will beat snapping a loop into a hook (tubes, rubber bands, or wow a looped flatband!)

Q3. Also, is it difficult to get tubes pre-made to length with pouches installed? Literally slip on and ready to go?

-dankungs offered pre-made band sets, I doubt you would get anything made to measure

4 x 2050

http://www.dankung.com/emart/4strand-2050rubber-tubing-set-p-376.html

4 X 1745

http://www.dankung.com/emart/rubber-tubing-set4strand-1745-p-250.html

and

(the longer set)

http://www.dankung.com/emart/super-long-rubber-tubing-set4strand-1745-p-335.html

8 X 2040

http://www.dankung.com/emart/rubber-tubing-set8strand-2040-p-232.html

I'm sure there are other options, but I knew I'd seen these.

My question to everyone: Do you have website links to alternative "off the shelf" tube sets?


----------



## Medley (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks guys. I appreciate the info.

Ya, looking for more of a plinker than a hunter. What I am really hoping to do is have 1 frame, and 2 tube sets. 1 set for small BBs, and one set for heavier ammo.

I saw a video of bill hays swapping tubes in the matter of seconds while testing different sets. That's what I want to be able to do.

So, I want to make sure I get the right frame to do so, then also get the appropriate tube sets.

I am leaning towards a pocket predator ranger. Also interested in the flippin out poly axiom. Not sure the Axiom would allow me to easily do what I want to do, pretty sure the ranger will. Have an email conversation going with pocket predator as we speak.

Any other thoughts or insights would be much appreciated.


----------

